# Need marina tips on the eastcoast



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi..
First let me introduce myself. I'm a Norwegian sailor for the moment located in Antigua (Caribbean). A friend and I just came from the Med. and across the Atlantic this february. I'm hoping to spend this summer on the east coast of the US, and winter storage the boat there when I'm going back to Norway. I've been told that Chesapeak Bay is worth looking into. But I'm still blank when it comes to cruising the east coast. Can anybody recommend a safe and friendly fullservice marina with dry storage??

A little about the boat and what we wish for:
The boat is a Jeanneau Sun Magic 44 (Length 44', beam 13' and draft 6,5').
The marina must offer on land storage. (Summer 2008 - summer 2009)
We must be able to work on the the boat while on the yard, and preferable live onboard during this time.
It would be great if the marina had free internet and parking. Going to have to buy a car too.
We both have visa for the US and are going to get the crusing license.

Anyway, I hope this is enough information for good hints and advice from you good people out there 

I would be very thankful for any feedback that would lead us to a safe harbor this summer, and the next one. I can also be reached on my e-mail, which is preferable. My adress; "[email protected]).


Regards and fairwinds from
Yngve Johansen on S/Y Norwegian Wood (<-- the boat is 100% glassfiber


----------



## Driver (Mar 19, 2007)

*Brewer Yards*

We've been with a Brewer Yard in RI for 6 years and they are quite accomodating to cruisers and they allow you to do your own work. Also, if you store on land with them in the winter and slip in the summer you get free transient slips for overnight trips to other Brewer Marinas. I think there are about 20 along the coast between maine and new york.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

iggy,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad the have you with us. The Chesapeake Bay is indeed a good place to consider. Lots of great sailing and towns to put into. The city of Annapolis is where I would recommend you look into. It's the sailboat capital of the east coast in my mind. There are many full srvice marinas there that would suit your needs and well as many ship's stores and restruants. You might try searching Google for marinas in that area. best of luck to you and again welcome.


----------



## Iggy (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies 
I've been searching for marinas and sent mail to about 50 of them, the draft and dry storage is a problem for most of them. But so far i've gotten positively replies from these:
+ Haven Harbour Marina (Rock Hall)
+ St. Marys Yachting Center
+ Sailing Emporium

Have you any experience from any of the above?
And again thanks for the replies.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Iggy,
I have experience with Haven Hardor. It's in a town called Rock Hall which is on the eastern shore of the Chesapeake Bay. That would be on the other side of the bay from Annapolis and a little bit north. It's a very good marina with good maintenance facilities. Probably about a 45 minute car ride from Annapolis. I know there are many marinas in Annapolis that would be able to handle your boat. Rock hall is nice and there are some quaint towns nearby but I think you would be better off in Annapolis. Much more to do and see there. It's also a short ride from Washington, our capitol. I'm sure you'll get more replies here with good suggestions.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Annapolis is good in that it has good public transportation, and a wide variety of things of a sightseeing nature to do. If though, that part isn't important to you, you might consider Sailcraft Services in Oriental, North Carolina. I don't doubt it would be considerably less expensive, you're also near (other side of channel) one of the yards with an excellent reputation for service and quality, for any work beyond your skills.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I would not go anywhere near Annapolis if $$ is important to you! 
Try Deltaville which is 50 mi. north of Norfolk and offers a number of yards with dry and wet storage, do-it-yourself friendly and skilled help available for FAR less than Annapolis. Suggest Shroeder Yacht Services as I have personally had good experiences there AND you will find other international cruisers there as you your work...Schroeder Yacht Systems - Full Service Yacht Repair & Maintenance


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Try Jabins boatyard in Annapolis.. 50 miles by car to washingtion DC and 35 to Baltimore,,Annapolis althjough pricier than most area is a gateway to many other interesting sites and a hub in terms of milage to all. Lots of sailboat advice and marine information.

Also 3 hours from Philadelphia by car...31/2 to New York City


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A lot of the Brewer Yacht Yards, up in New England could probably do the job... www.byy.com


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I would not go anywhere near Annapolis if $$ is important to you!
> Try Deltaville which is 50 mi. north of Norfolk and offers a number of yards with dry and wet storage, do-it-yourself friendly and skilled help available for FAR less than Annapolis. Suggest Shroeder Yacht Services as I have personally had good experiences there AND you will find other international cruisers there as you your work...Schroeder Yacht Systems - Full Service Yacht Repair & Maintenance


*I* think Cam's just grumpy 'cuz his boat hasn't sold yet  We love Annapolis. Try this marina:
http://portannapolis.com/aaa/index.html 
which has all the amenities you listed, and you can live aboard while doing boat work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

eryka,
That's a very nice marina! I've been there a few times and would recommend it over Burt Jabins.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot about Port Annapolis....also a good marina and essentially near Jabins so acccessability to many sailboat specialists in many areas.

I guess my point was really to stay in Annapolis as a jump off place to see things while working on the boat.

Dave


----------



## dcarey (Jul 21, 2007)

Iggy,
Brewers is a good suggestion. Try Pilots Point in Westbrook, CT.. Good yard and a great location for driving to points along the east coast, Boston, NY, Washington, New England. Keep in touch, the guy we race with is also a car salesman... he's a sailor so he can't be all bad. Good luck. Enjoy your stay on our east coast.

Dave


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

If I were asking the same question of you, would I want to go to a big marina and meet a lot of other transient sailors or would I want to go to a little fishing village and meet some real Norwegians? 

It's probably not the most "full service" Marina you'll find but I must recommend Taylors Island Marina on the Eastern Shore

As a Norwegian visiting this country you might enjoy interacting with the local waterman. They were friendly and helpful. 

We were bringing my boat down form Rock Hall to North Carolina when we developed some problems and pulled into Taylors Island. A local oysterman helped us tremendously and we ended up at the Marina. The hauling ($300 out and back in) and ground storage of $125 per month was so attractive I decided to leave the boat there for the winter. 

It's a little out of the way- 100 miles from Baltimore, but there is a West Marine store about 40 minutes away and a nice little town.


It’s under new management Call Robert at (410) 463-3748 if you’re interested and see if they can meet your needs.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What type of area are you interested in? If you like somewhat more quiet surroundings, but good access to the cities, then Solomons Island (35 miles south of Annapolis) might also suit. Many marinas there, some of which might suit. Calvert marina is a good possibility. Still only 1 hour to Washington DC and Annapolis, 1.5 hours to Baltimore, and 3 to Philadelphia. Good Luck!


----------



## chuck711 (Dec 25, 2002)

Skipper Bob has a inexpensive publication out on Marinas and Boat Yards.
It rates services and costs.
Its invaluable as well as his other pubs on anchoring spots. Available
on the net and most marinas along the ICW on the east coast.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Iggy,

I keep my boat at The Sailing Emporium in Rock Hall, MD and couldn't be more pleased. Plenty of places to visit. A very "social" marina with friendly folks and a nice family owned operation. I've never seen a marina on the Chesapeake that I would say is more attractive. You can work on your own boat, they either stock what you need or can easily get it for you. There's a West Marine in town and an ACE Hardware with a marine section. Additionally, there are several other marinas in town so getting supplies is seldom an issue.

Welcome to SailNet, send my a PM (private message) if I may be of further assistance.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I would not go anywhere near Annapolis if $$ is important to you!
> Try Deltaville which is 50 mi. north of Norfolk and offers a number of yards with dry and wet storage, do-it-yourself friendly and skilled help available for FAR less than Annapolis. Suggest Shroeder Yacht Services as I have personally had good experiences there AND you will find other international cruisers there as you your work...Schroeder Yacht Systems - Full Service Yacht Repair & Maintenance


I have to vote with Cam on this one. You'll want to visit Annapolis while you're here, but its the last place I'd store a boat while I was out of the country.

Deltaville offers the most, for the least, of anywhere I am aware of on the bay. Figure at least 30%-50% less than Annapolis for slips. Land storage for my 36' is $4 ft/mo at Deltaville Boatyard which I'd also recommend you consider. I think land storage at Schroders is slightly less per month.

Schroders has done work for me in the past and I will likely use them again, but they really packed the boats in last year where it was hard to get to my boat. Deltaville boat yard was a bit more orderly in the way they arranged boats, so I hauled there this year. Deltaville yards offer services comparable to Annapolis for somewhat less money, but the real savings will be on slips and storage. Since you can basically choose to leave your boat anywhere on the bay, one of the yards in Deltaville is probably going to be your lowest cost option if you want your boat on the Chesapeake.

Good Luck.

PM if I can give you any more info on D'ville.


----------



## Janssen (Jan 27, 2009)

Try Old Bay Marina near Baltimore. I keep my C&C 35 there and they are always pulling Dutch, French, German, Polish, Etc, sailboats out and storing them on land. Much less expensive then the yards south of Baltimore. I think they charge $120 monthly to keep a large sailboat on the hard and that includes stands, but the haulout is $8.50 per foot round trip.

The marina owner speaks German and Dutch and his wife speaks Russian and Polish - Neat place in a blue collar community. They can fix or make anything - more of a boatyard than a marina. No pool, tennis courts or Starbucks - but the service is great and the lowest prices north of Annapolis.

George - C&C 35 Nordic Nigths


----------

